
Robinhood Will Retool Checking Product Following Scrutiny - ericliuche
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-15/robinhood-will-retool-checking-product-following-scrutiny
======
dragonwriter
Kind of funny, in light of the people saying _of course_ it was fine, and it
was the SIPC head who didn't know what he was talking about, and must be out
of the loop on the details.

------
elliekelly
Who at Robinhood gave the greenlight for a new financial product that's
clearly in a regulatory grey area and _didn 't_ think to discuss it with
regulators OR insurers first? Mind boggling.

